# Jamis X.24



## PA trailrider (Aug 29, 2011)

We will be picking up our 9 year old son's Jamis X.24 next weekend. We ordered it a few weeks ago and had to wait on them to come in so the LBS could get it for him. They had the red/white, but we wanted the white/blue one and they didn't have any. He wanted it for his b-day in Feb., but that wasn't doable. He is pretty excited to get it. I'll get a few pics once he gets it and post up. Does anyone else have any experience with this bike?


----------



## HenryHatch (Mar 8, 2013)

PA trailrider said:


> We will be picking up our 9 year old son's Jamis X.24 next weekend. We ordered it a few weeks ago and had to wait on them to come in so the LBS could get it for him. They had the red/white, but we wanted the white/blue one and they didn't have any. He wanted it for his b-day in Feb., but that wasn't doable. He is pretty excited to get it. I'll get a few pics once he gets it and post up. Does anyone else have any experience with this bike?


Travel a quite of few times with it. It's really great and with kids or family it's one of the best I've ever used and I would recommend it to all.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

PA trailrider said:


> We will be picking up our 9 year old son's Jamis X.24 next weekend. We ordered it a few weeks ago and had to wait on them to come in so the LBS could get it for him. They had the red/white, but we wanted the white/blue one and they didn't have any. He wanted it for his b-day in Feb., but that wasn't doable. He is pretty excited to get it. I'll get a few pics once he gets it and post up. Does anyone else have any experience with this bike?


I just looked at a used one last night. It looks like your basic, decent junior mountain bike. I weighed it, came in at 28.5 lbs. Beefy wheels, your basic SR Suntour fork (no adjustable preload that I could tell). It looks like there are tons of opportunities to upgrade and shed weight.

I was hoping it would be an upgrade from the Trek MT220 I picked up on Craigslist for my son. But they appear to be the exact same bike, down to the same weight. So I didn't buy it.

Instead, I'm planning on upgrading my son's bike with a functional, air/hydraulic 26er fork (Just bought a vintage Marzocchi X Fly off eBay for $80), and building a set of wheels, to start. Between those two upgrades, I'm hoping to shed about 3 lbs right at the start.

To account for the fork size mismatch, I'll either use adapters on the cantilever posts, or run a disc brake on the front. Haven't decided yet.

After that, I'll probably replace the heavy crankset/bottom bracket with a Sugino 152mm crankset and Sinz Expert bottom bracket, for another pound of savings.

Please let us know how the bike works for your son!


----------



## PA trailrider (Aug 29, 2011)

Well we got his bike a few weeks ago, and with the weather like it has been we only managed to finally get out on the trails for the first time this past weekend. We went out and did a short 4-5 mile ride. He had a rough start, but after that he did really good.

Here are a few pics. This was just before the ride.








Here is a pic I took in the middle of our ride.


----------

